# hot head having issues anyone else?



## Zeek (Jul 25, 2012)

From:	 hothead@cyber-rights.net
To:	 zeek

Sup zeek, seems like SI is down but only on my end. Ive contacted a 
couple of members and they are on with no problem. I tired going 
through a proxy and it seemed to work fine through there. Could you 
please take a look into this?


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 25, 2012)

Im allll good.


----------



## grind4it (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm good to go


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 25, 2012)

Can you guys take a screenshot of the message you get? You can email it to me via pm if need be.

Can check admins post in the DNS issues thread. There is a program called ccleaner that I got that erases memory and cache files and cookies. Could use that in case the cached version is still trying t load with old ip address.


----------



## Mr P (Jul 25, 2012)

HH contacted me he is defenetly having problems logging me and the Miss are ok


----------



## HH (Jul 25, 2012)

Managed to login through iPad at a friends. From the looks of it, it's my IP address that's somehow not working with the website. Any one know anything I could try out?


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 25, 2012)

What ISP are you using at your house?


----------



## HH (Jul 25, 2012)

I am using AT&T,It was working fine last night,but nothing today. It's strange cause my friends house has AT&T as well and works fine.


----------



## corvettels3 (Jul 25, 2012)

gtg with att


----------



## HH (Jul 25, 2012)

Any one else with help?


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 25, 2012)

Exactly what mine was doing a coupl weeks ago. It resolved itself so I can get on, but I didn't do anything.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 26, 2012)

Im on att and gtg so far.


----------



## Jada (Jul 26, 2012)

I erased cookies,  did the  clean up and my avast is sayin malicious URL blocked how can I over ride this it's drivin me nuts:0


----------



## HH (Jul 26, 2012)

Idk what the hell happened but its now working on my laptop with my ip address. Thanks to all those the chimed in and special thanks to Zeek for this thread!


----------



## Tilltheend (Jul 26, 2012)

I am not having any issues.


----------

